# Help with electric kids atv



## Aronpalmer (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi all. So I got my daughter a 50cc kids Chinese atv. She is scared of it. So I went and got an 24v 350w geared electric motor,controller etc. all the electrics works spins the motor on handle bar throttle ect . 

But the sprockets and chains doing my head in. I put a 20t t8f sprocket on but it's splined and my motor shaft is 11mm bore with a key. So the sprocket slips. So I got myself a 13t #410 bycicle chain sprocket 11mm bore with key. Fits perfect now. But now the t8f chain dosent fit and so rear sprocket is wrong. I can't seem to find a cheap 410 40 to 50 tooth rear sprocket that has a 29mm inner hole. Driving me bonkers. 

Is there another alternative chain and rear sprocket that would work with a 410 motor sprocket. 

The quad dosent need to go fast it's just to get her used to driving now around. Breaking. Using the hand throttle. Steering. When she gets confident will get a petrol one. 

Really appreciate anyone's help.


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

personally, i'd leave the original sprocket (most likely a #35) and order a replacement sprocket for the motor. My guess is you purchased one of those electric kits from amazon, which have a 8mm bore. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162850691515


----------

